# Edinburgh Meet Sign-up Thread



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Robertt has asked me to put up details about the above meet at his garage/home.

He is based in Livingston and the address and post code details will be appended later.

*MEET DATE:* *Sunday 28th September 2008*
*MEET TIME:* *11am until 3pm*

*MEET CONTENT: *
Banter and meeting new and old faces
Foaming, claying etc
Dual Action and Rotary demos and practise (spare panels and Robert's X5)
Pies/Sausage rolls/Sandwiches/Tea/Coffee

Robertt may want to add his own little bit once he has sorted a few things out.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jesus i'll be in cuba then! its a tough life sometimes(thats not a joke)


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy
5. German Taxi


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy
5. German Taxi
6. BestGear



Hope he is prepaired for a heap of guys heading for his home....(and raiding his kitchen and toilet!!!! )


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy
5. German Taxi
6. BestGear
7. Martyp

I'll do my best to be there and will update if I can't make it. :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. German Taxi
6. BestGear
7. Martyp


Am just there for the food :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll come along for the banter 

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. German Taxi
6. BestGear
7. Martyp
8. Dave KG


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

stay in the lovely bathgate not far to meet. cheers.
1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. German Taxi
6. BestGear
7. Martyp
8. Dave KG
9. Gally (kev)


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Surely theres more than 10 attending


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I should be able to make this but I can't make any guarantee until a couple of days before unfortunately. If there's a limit then other should get their names down before me. If not, i'll add my name to the list nearer the time.


----------



## BREMBO (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello

Im a newbie will pc'ing be going on as I would love my car to be done or is this just a chat meet ?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

BREMBO said:


> Hello
> 
> Im a newbie will pc'ing be going on as I would love my car to be done or is this just a chat meet ?
> 
> ...


As the op stated in the first post, there will be demos but we already have a X5 and some few scrap panels


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

BREMBO said:


> Hello
> 
> Im a newbie will pc'ing be going on as I would love my car to be done or is this just a chat meet ?
> 
> ...


Yes, PCing will be going on. As you're a newbie, your bonnet will have priority over Robert's X5. Newbies come first as Robert is already PCing. We'll wash and clay your bonnet first. A wee demo of the PC for you first, then you can de-swirl your bonnet with a little bit of supervision.

There may still be room for Robert's X5, but YOU will definetely get to use A pc.

Hope this is helpful to you.:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

What other machines will you have lined up on the day John ?


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Porter Cable, Megs G220, Makita rotary.

There's also some petrol-driven toys of Robert's that will undoubtedly find their way out of the van. He's so so proud of them.:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:

Wish there was more exciting tools  Though still need to try out a g220 one day


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint.

Very important to become proficient in the use of even the most mundane of detailing tools ie DA, Rotary, pads and polishes. That will never change I'm afraid.:thumb:


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, I double-booked myself and can't make this meet. Sorry....

List is now:

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Dave KG
8. Gally (kev)


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

hi folks is meet just for detailers or can amatures attend too? great fourum guys


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone can attend :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Dave KG
8. Gally (kev)
9. andyboygsi


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi there as a new member. well never posted that is. But read just about every post i think I would love to come along if thats ok.I have just bought a polisher and would love to learn how to do it properly before i have a go.Beening thinking of trying it for a few weeks now but always backed down (horror stories that i have read) So if it ok I will come along and put some faces to the names...:wave:


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Dave KG
8. Gally (kev)
9. andyboygsi
10 madscotsman


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Dave KG
8. Gally (kev)
9. andyboygsi
10 madscotsman
11 Caledonia


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad to see more people signing up. Yes, old and new very very welcome.
Will be PMing address and post code details to those who have signed up. Will do so in the next couple of days.

Another 4 or 5 on the list will be probably take us to the numbers limit. A good healthy number at the moment though.

:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Dave KG
8. Gally (kev)
9. andyboygsi
10 madscotsman
11 Caledonia
12. Deanoecosse

will try to come along at some point in the day-as soon as I smell the bacon rolls probably:thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Any girlies gonna be there? (I would offer myself as token girlie but it was a long time ago that I qualified for that description!). Looking to buy a 220 soon and would love to see one up close and personal like :buffer:

Def interested in attending tho and its not too far awa :driver:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm going to try to make this John.  I'm due some light relief after working the last 4 Sundays! 

If you could 'pm' me some directions to Robert's please. :thumb:

Thanks.

Alan W

P.S. I'll bring your SnowFoam if I'm able to make it. :wave:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Dave KG
8. Gally (kev)
9. andyboygsi
10 madscotsman
11 Caledonia
12. Deanoecosse
13.VixMix
14. Alan W

VixMix and Alan W added to the list. Yes Alan, bring the SSF and we can look at the 85RD situation too.

VixMix - ALL welcome, male and female. Some would say it's all 'girlies' that attend these things anyway. Not me though

Deano, steady on the bacon roll front!!!! Sausage rolls though

PMs coming soon.:thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

PMs NOW SENT:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

SURFERROSA said:


> PMs NOW SENT:thumb:


I have a bit of a problem I cant open the PM yous sent as i says the it has been disabled due to having less that 10 posting can you advise me. If I can open it someother way ...Sorry for being a pest...:newbie:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

hullo everyone ! looking fwd to seeing y'all. Big thanks to John for sorting out directions etc for everyone.

i will be trying to source the "supplies" for eating this week and the only thing I ask is park considerately for my neighbours, i have only moved in 6 weeks ago, dont want to upset them yet, plenty time for that !!! 

thank you.:thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> I have a bit of a problem I cant open the PM yous sent as i says the it has been disabled due to having less that 10 posting can you advise me. If I can open it someother way or can you email it to me [email protected] ...Sorryy for being a pest...:newbie:


that is the most annoying thing " the 10 post rule" just spam up this thread with a few more posts !!! hahahaha
:spam::spam::spam:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

robertt said:


> that is the most annoying thing " the 10 post rule" just spam up this thread with a few more posts !!! hahahaha
> :spam::spam::spam:


Ok Robert you said it Span 1:spam:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:spam: 2


caledonia said:


> Ok Robert you said it Span 1:spam:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:spam:3


caledonia said:


> :spam: 2


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorrt lads and ladies spam 4 :spam::tumbleweed:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Sorrt lads and ladies spam 4 :spam::tumbleweed:


Spam 5 :spam: yes its me again


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

thats a spirit!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Spam 5 :spam: yes its me again


who Invented this rule. FEEL AS IF DOING WRONG:newbie:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

caledonia said:


> who Invented this rule. FEEL AS IF DOING WRONG:newbie:


And hopefully the last one sorry once more:spam:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

am gonna report you now! :lol:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

back to business now.

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Dave KG
8. Gally (kev)
9. andyboygsi
10 madscotsman
11 Caledonia
12. Deanoecosse
13.VixMix
14. Alan W


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Spam sandwiches for the spammer too

Yes, parking with consideration is good advice.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

caledonia said:


> And hopefully the last one sorry once more:spam:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: PMSL :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Ho, my OH is on the nightshift, I was gonna bring the Audi Estate (needs work) or I could take my baby, Rexy (RX8). If Im in the Estate I may bring my lab pups (heard the "nice puppies" before!!!) They're passed the cute andrex bit now, at 18 months they look like adults but act like weans! Would anyone have problems with them being around - allergies, dislike of dogs, etc.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

robertt said:


> am gonna report you now! :lol:


Yea that would be right...Well just before you do I have it in writting that you egged me on and twisted my arm to do it...Even encouraged me too....I hear you say do what well you asked for it More :spam: lol Thanks again Robert :buffer:


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

got same problem as caladonia cant open pm so spam time lol


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

now 5 more bad boys 

lol
.


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

might be able too help out with food guys ma dads got a butchers anybody like steak pie???lol


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

jst let no numbers if needed please lol


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry for a spam ppl


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

last one ........... sha mon lol


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

You're forgiven spam with the offer of steak pies! :argie:

Whereabouts in Fife are you? More importantly where's your dads butcher?


----------



## rob10477 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi folks just signed up to the site yesterday, is it too late to put my name down to attend this meet?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

depends on whether your a happy go lucky chap who talks to people or just stands in the corner. lol

as long as the numbers arent to much but get your post count over ten and pm one of the 2 nice chappies who are organising it.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

scott aka m4d yn will be accompanying me i hope, long drive to livi from here


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

rob10477 said:


> hi folks just signed up to the site yesterday, is it too late to put my name down to attend this meet?


everyone is welcome mate come along. i wont condone anymore spaming of this thread :spam: , go to the other sections and say nice things about 10 other cars and get your PM sorted we'll sort you out one way or another.

roberTT :wave:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

madscotsman said:


> might be able too help out with food guys ma dads got a butchers anybody like steak pie???lol


free food, you're my kinda guy, get it!

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy + Silva1
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Dave KG
8. Gally (kev)
9. andyboygsi
10 madscotsman
11 Caledonia
12. Deanoecosse
13.VixMix
14. Alan W


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Bu66er offshore 

John

Oh I see another B'gater


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Dave KG
8. Gally (kev)
9. andyboygsi
10 madscotsman
11 Caledonia
12. Deanoecosse
13. VixMix
14. Alan W

Sorry wont be able to make this one now am afraid


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hope you guys have a good day.

I don't have time to do this one, but will attend in the future.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Revised list in light of PMs (rob 10477 added to list):

1. Robertt
2. SURFERROSA
3. John
4. Eazy 
5. BestGear
6. Martyp
7. Gally (kev)
8. andyboygsi
9 madscotsman
10 Caledonia
11. Deanoecosse
12.VixMix
13. Alan W
14. rob10477

:thumb:


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like I might be able to make this. Any chance of someone Pm'ing the details.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## rob10477 (Sep 23, 2008)

muchos gracias


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry to back-out at the last moment but I can't make it tomorrow.

I got asked to take some work home over the weekend  . I stayed up all of last night, still working on it right now and there is no way I'll be able to take a few hours out tomorrow as it needs to be done by Monday morning.  Think fitting a weeks worth of work into two days! :wall:

About 2/3 way through now but I need to take a break as I shattered. I'll make sure I get to the next Edinburgh/Livingston one tho. :thumb:

Hope the weather holds out for you guys!


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

sorry to pull out last min,got a few things to do for work tmw so canny make it.
have fun guys n hopefully i can make it to next one


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great wee meet guys!  Many thanks to Robert for hosting it and John for the demos on Vix's A4. :thumb:

Bonnet is looking sooo much better now Vix! Good luck with the rest of the car! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a wee post to say had a great day...Lots of info to digest and products to buy now  .thanks to Robert for having us all round and John for all the demos and information. :buffer: (I am getting z2 now.) Glad I can now put faces to the names and cant wait to see the pics. Well its time to sign off and I guess its up to me now to put all the info to good use. :detailer:. Thanks to all hope everyone got home safely. Cya all soon. :wave:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

HUGE Thank you to Robertt for his hospitality, Surferrosa for his hard work and Alan W for sharing his own experiences. Thanks to everyone else there for making it a good day! 

I certainly feel a lot more confident about tackling the Audi and the Mazda now. Just gotta spend a little cash first...


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope that bonnets has no squashed bugs on it by the time you got home or did you just drive with the light off so not to attract them . Great start Vix you just need to continue :buffer:. Nice to meet you.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Great start Vix you just need to continue :buffer:. Nice to meet you.


What nice encouragement:thumb: Echoed by everybody I'm sure.

Started a PHOTO thread here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1089879#post1089879

Cheers.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

cheers all, good lil meet, some pad and my god the pie was good!!!

good seing you all


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for all who attended, it was an enjoyable wee day. John was awesome with the machines as usual and am sure we all picked up one or two things. Too many people to name check, but ill ad some photos up also.

You know where we are if anyone needs our services and I hope to do it again with you guys and some new faces.

Robert

:wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like a good day guys, sorry I couldn't make it but as I was demming yesterday, my good lady has me strictly on one day off a week, so I was in the hills relaxing...


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Looks like a good day guys, sorry I couldn't make it but as I was demming yesterday, my good lady has me strictly on one day off a week, so I was in the hills relaxing...


part timer dave, your starting to let the side down my friend lol


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

hi folks jst a wee message to say Thank you to Robertt for his hospitality, Surferrosa for his hard work, had great day and learned a lot off new tips. was nice too meet everyone and look forward too the next meet. increase da peace lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

just to say i wasn't on the list,as my good pal andyboygsi had said i would be tagging along with him and it was a short visit we had,but sweet  and thanks to robertt for being a great host :thumb: and they were very nice sausage rolls you had  need to let me no were to get them,and cheers to surferrosa


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

I brought the sausage rolls! They were from Morrisons and you're right - they are particularly nice:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

here's me making assumptions :wall: i just thought it would have been robertt that put them out and i only had two,but they are nice and i just love sausage rolls  its hard to get good ones,so thanks


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

the taste is all in the way i turn the oven on, slam em n the tray and put them on the plate.;; LOL 
no a patch on the pies John, get off!


----------

